# Sony vaio hardware support ?

## raptor

i'm about to buy this :

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7651169&type=product&productCategoryId=pcmcat84100050001&id=1134702110773

Sony vaio - Intel Centrino dual core processor

Does anyone have experience with hardware support on Vaio-s ? video ? camera ? wireless ?

Also with Dual-core processor support in linux - do they pop up as 2 processors ?

Do I have to compile the kernel with multiprocessor support ?

and so on, and so on..

I've looked google and sony site, and didnt found anything about it ?

Whatever information or links u may have are appricated ?

tia

ps. I read on the Intel site that intel-core-duo with motherboard should be ok with linux, but ?!!

----------

## Sade

have u tried this site: http://www.linux-laptop.net/

----------

